
How We Bootstrapped Our Mailing List to Ramen Profitability of $2k/mo - lambdabit
http://www.tachyonsoftware.io/2018-02-21/ramen-profitable
======
doubleocherry
I've become more and more interested in mailing lists as entrepreneurial tools
- what are some of the most popular mailing list platforms for premium list
projects?

~~~
petercooper
Substack is an up and coming one if a newsletter-focus is suitable. I've
spoken to the founders, seem like nice guys. SitePoint just switched a
newsletter to them. [http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/02/with-an-increased-focus-
on-...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/02/with-an-increased-focus-on-paid-
newsletters-substack-is-opening-up-its-tools-to-more-creators/)

------
meirelles
I signed up about 10 days ago and got some interesting questions from Google,
FB, Uber and Stripe. The explanations are well written.

------
sincerely
Hey, this is pretty cool, I like how the questions are free, that's a good
idea. I'm going to sign up!

------
instaheat
Got the ole' Hacker News hug of death

Site unreachable

~~~
presidentender
I'm disappointed we don't still call this "slashdotted" as a generic term - I
understand why the digg userbase had an incentive to break the association,
but it's still a little sad.

------
zephyrus1985
There is no way to contact you if we had any questions . for instance what
language are the solution in ?

~~~
rapfaria
According to their FAQ, python.

~~~
zephyrus1985
Where is the FAQ -
[https://www.dailycodingproblem.com/](https://www.dailycodingproblem.com/)

~~~
thealfreds
It is on the main page under the "Frequently Asked Questions" section.

> What language are your solutions in?

> Our solutions are in Python. We think it's the best language to use for
> interviews, as it's well-known and very similar to pseudocode. However,
> we're looking to expand to other popular languages like Javascript, Java,
> C++, and Ruby!

